# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Tin tức công nghệ > Các sản phẩm mới > Tư vấn - Thị trường >  Chức năng đối với biên dịch và kiến thức dịch tiếng Anh(English)

## Trans24h

Bạn có bao giờ thắc mắc rằng tại sao Hiện giờ các công ty dịch thuật mở ra nhiều như vậy nhưng vẫn không cung ứng đủ nhu cầu của nhiều người không, bởi vì dường như đất nước càng phát triển, nhu cầu muốn học hỏi và giao lưu thêm những kiến thức, kinh nghiệm của các nước khác luôn là một việc mà bất cứ công ty đang làm ở bất cứ một lĩnh vực nào từ giáo dục, y tế, kế toán, tài chính.



*Dịch thuật đóng vai trò kết nối mọi ngôn ngữ trên khắp thế giới*

Đúng theo bản chất của mình, dịch thuật chính là công việc luận giải, dịch một hay nhiều đoạn văn sử dụng một ngôn ngữ gốc ( văn nguồn) nào đó sang một hay nhiều ngôn ngữ khác thành một đoạn văn mới có ý nghĩ tương đương, có khác chỉ là lời diễn đạt sao cho hợp ngôn ngữ ở từng đất nước để làm sao người đất nước muốn dịch bản gốc kia sang ngôn ngữ của mình có thể hiểu từng lời văn, ý nghĩa ở bản gốc đó.

*Nhờ dich thuật chúng ta học hỏi và giao lưu được những điều hay trong mỗi cuốn sách nước ngoài*

Nói một cách lớn hơn, thì nếu thiếu đi dịch thuật thì chúng ta sẽ khó lòng học được nhiều điều hay, bổ ích qua những cuốn sách, cuốn tài liệu đáng quý mà các nhà tài chính, nhà kinh tế giỏi trên thế giới biên soạn.

Làm sao để dịch thuật tiếng anh kỹ thuật tốt? Đây chắc hẳn là thắc mắc của hàng trăm triệu bạn biên dịch viên Lúc bấy giờ, đặc biệt là những biên dịch mới vào nghề. Dịch thuật tiếng anh vốn đã khó, dịch thuật tiếng anh kỹ thuật càng khó hơn. Hãy để Hanoitransco.com giúp bạn hiểu rõ hơn phương pháp dịch thuật tiếng anh kỹ thuật qua những chia sẻ dưới đây:

*Chia sẻ các bước dịch thuật tiếng anh khái niệm chính xác*

*1. Chuẩn bị công cụ dịch thuật*

Kiến thức về chuyên ngành: Đây là một trong những yếu tố cần đối với tất cả những lĩnh vực dịch thuật. Thông thường khi mới bắt tay vào công việc dịch thuật bạn nên chọn những tài liệu kỹ thuật đoqn giản mà bạn am hiểu sẽ giúp cho quá trình dịch thuật trở nên dễ dàng hơn

Những từ điển chuyên ngành: Để bổ trợ tốt hơn cho qua trình dịch văn bản tài liệu được chính xác, bạn đừng quên chuẩn bị cho mình những cuốn từ điển chuyên ngành. Những cuốn sách này sẽ giúp bạn những lúc bạn quên nghĩa của các thuật ngữ chuyên ngành hay những thuật ngữ mà bạn chưa biết.

*Những bộ từ điển dịch thuật nên có trên máy tính*

– Nên có cài thêm từ điển trong máy tính, đối với bạn nào mới học anh văn thì chỉ cần dùng LacvietEVA 2002,  gần đây nhất thì có những công cụ dịch thuật, từ điển chuyên ngành được cung cấp miễn phí của Vdict.  Nếu đã quen thì dùng them từ điển Oxford cũng có bán tại các tiệm đĩa (Từ điển Anh – Anh), Lúc Này bộ từ điển này đã cung cấp hầu hết trên internet nên bạn tải chúng về không quá khó khăn …

– Internet: Đây là công cụ trợ giúp đặc lực cho các dịch thuật viên khi tra cứu các từ ngữ, thuật ngữ chuyên ngành kỹ thuật. Với lượng kiến thức khổng lồ cho bạn rất nhiều lựa chọn. bởi vậy bạn cũng cần cân nhắc và tham khảo nhiều nguồn khác nhau để có nghĩa dịch chính xác nhất.

*2. Phương pháp dịch thuật tiếng anh kỹ thuật*

– Dich bám nghĩa của từng chữ: Đối với từng văn bản dịch mà nghĩa của các từ dịch khác nhau. Một trong những yêu cầu đầu tiên là văn bản dịch phải sát nghĩa văn bản gốc và phải truyền đạt được thông điệp mà văn bản gốc muốn truyền tải đến người đọc.

– Dịch thoát nghĩa: chuyên ngành, thuật ngữ kỹ thuật, vốn từ không những tiếng anh mà cả tiếng việt phải khá phong phú, cách diễn dịch này rất có thể tóm lược, bỏ qua, thêm bớt, ví dụ những trạng từ thường không gây thay đổi nghĩa của câu văn nhiều, có thể bỏ qua.

– Bản địa hóa tài liệu – Ngôn ngữ: Để làm được điều đó bạn cần có sự am hiểu nhất định về phong tục tập quán của cả 2 ngôn ngữ để có sự lựa chọn từ dịch chính xác phù hợp với từng ngữ cảnh từng loại tài liệu.

Với 2 chia sẻ trên đây từ Hanoitransco.com kỳ vọng giúp bạn có được những kiến thức bổ ích và có phương pháp dịch thuật tiếng anh kỹ thuật cho riêng mình. Hãy chuẩn bị cho mình đầy đủ những kiến thức, công cụ cần thiết để rất có thể tự tin trước mọi văn bản khác biệt.

*Công ty TNHH dịch thuật công chứng 24h:*

✅ ⭐ ✔️ Cam kết giá cả phải chăng nhất toàn quốc

⛳️ Địa chỉ: 52A Nguyễn Huy Tưởng, Thanh Xuân Trung, Thanh Xuân, Hà Nội

? Email: info@dichthuatcongchung24h.com

☎️ Hotline: 0948944222

https://www.magcloud.com/user/trans24h

https://orcid.org/0000-0001-9760-0923

----------

